# Retaping Aluminum Sunroom



## RedYucca (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi. I’m about to re-tape an aluminum sunroom that has developed leaks along it’s panel seams and at the transition flashing when water backs up during very heavy rain. I think it will be easiest to ask my questions photo by photo.


Photo 1.

When I lay down my first band of 4” tape, should I lap it over the lip (where the 1/4” channel is) of the gutter or does the gutter begin where that bump in the factory foil tape is.

Photo 2. Some of the screws holding down the panels have been taped while others are exposed with (I hope) rubber washers underneath their washers. Is it better for me to pull the screws and replace the washers or can I tape over them. 

Photo 3-5. 

The flashing is fastened with a mixture of roofing screws, many of which have pulled loose, have deteriorated washers or of the wrong type. Neither side of the flashing is sealed nor are the seams where the flashing is lapped together. I was planning on pulling the flashing and running the seam tape under it and then reinstalling it with a bead of butyl tape under both roof sides, driving new screws through that. 
I’m not sure what the best way to address the joints in the flashing are though. Would I be better off just buying a new roll of galvanized flashing so I can have a seamless flashing at this transition with no joints and no mess of screw holes to fill? 

I have no idea what’s under the roll roofing, so I’m just ignoring it for now and hoping it’s not covering a hole or something. I guess I’ll find out when I clean the surface for taping.

As always, thanks for your help.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

RedYucca said:


> Hi. I’m about to re-tape an aluminum sunroom that has developed leaks along it’s panel seams and at the transition flashing when water backs up during very heavy rain. I think it will be easiest to ask my questions photo by photo.
> 
> 
> Photo 1.
> ...



The black roll roofing looks like the laps were installed bucking water (the wrong way). To be honest the whole thing looks to be a bit of a mess and could be time to think about a more permanent option then taping it every year.


----------



## RedYucca (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for replying. The roof is definitely metal, the tape covers the seams between the panels. The sunroom roof is notched into the rafter tails of of the house (see photos). The whole thing seems more related to an RV or something rather than typical house construction, so I’m not sure what’s going on under the panels in terms of framing and how the panels attach. I think the gutter is original because it’s integrated into a band going around the perimeter of the sunroom. Here’s some more photos to give you an idea how it’s built.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Jun 25, 2021)

Looks like we got stuck with the same leaky sunroom. Were you ever able to find a fix? I'm also looking to replace the gutter as I had the gutters for the whole house replaced and the company was unable to find one compatible? What type of tape did you use?


----------

